# The UV Thread



## Ken_McE (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi folks, 

I am creating this thread so that the people who were in the *UV* group buy will have a place to report on what they find & do with their deep *UV* LEDs. Persons with miscellaneous *UV* questions & projects are also welcome to stop in should they care to do so.


** Mods, we don't really have a proper area for *UV* discussion, but please feel free to move this if you feel you should do so


----------



## winston (Jun 22, 2007)

Ken_McE said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I am creating this thread so that the people who were in the *UV* group buy will have a place to report on what they find & do with their deep *UV* LEDs. Persons with miscellaneous *UV* questions & projects are also welcome to stop in should they care to do so.
> 
> ...



While I wasn't part of the group buy, I am really excited to hear about the different projects these LEDs are going to complete!

Are you proposing a seperate area for UV/IR threads?  We'll just assume you answered "yes" here. Well, I couldn't agree with you more! 

UV is actually sort of a valuable tool for me at work; and in my entire industry, the finer points of its implementation are not very well established or documented. This makes a day at work for me harder than it has to be, and I am firmly opposed to work being unnecessarily hard.

-Winston


----------



## RCatR (Jun 23, 2007)

I made an asperic UV spotlight with a purple mag 2C; cree UV, and gd333 driver. Does that count?


----------



## nerdgineer (Jun 23, 2007)

I put one into an old style Dorcy 1AAA host. It looks very dim to the eye but you can see fluorescence on linens and such out a ways (inside of 10 feet). Tried to look for tomato worms with it but I found that neither tomato leaves nor tomato worms fluoresce at all. Sigh....


----------



## wmpwi (Jun 24, 2007)

I dropped a Cree into a couple lights, but I'd like to see what you did with yours. All mine have been reflector based.



RCatR said:


> I made an asperic UV spotlight with a purple mag 2C; cree UV, and gd333 driver. Does that count?


----------



## Norm (Jun 24, 2007)

wmpwi said:


> I dropped a Cree into a couple lights, but I'd like to see what you did with yours. All mine have been reflector based.


Where is the best place to get a Cree UV? I have ordered the one watt emitter that DX sells.
Norm


----------



## optolite (Jun 28, 2007)

From a theoretical point of view you should not see any color coming from a uv source. The color that you see is from the tail of the spectrum emission near the blue range. A UV LED's power is a measure of flux(watts) rather than photometric units which are perceivable by the eye(lumens).


----------



## DM51 (Jun 28, 2007)

This is a very good idea for a thread. Some people (I am one) are really quite hazy about the different uses for UV lights. For example, which wavelengths are best used for which purposes? Some wavelengths are good for detecting bad banknotes, others are used in police forensic work, then yet others used for specialised medical purposes, etc etc...

Could someone knowledgeable maybe start off with a rundown on these different UV wavelengths and their uses?


----------



## winston (Jul 1, 2007)

Norm said:


> Where is the best place to get a Cree UV? I have ordered the one watt emitter that DX sells.
> Norm



It sounds like you're the perfect candidate to review DX piece. 
We'll be counting on you.:thumbsup:
-Winston


----------

